# Hunter Legend 40



## IAmSpartacus (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi All

I have been looking at this 1986 Hunter 40 for purchasing. I know its an old boat but the price is very-very cheap. Ofcourse there is always a reason why something is cheap but I thought may I can put some money into her but was wondering if its worth it.

The surveyor called it "Below Average Condition" 

Are these boats worth investing money into?

Would be grateful for some input.

Thanks


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey,

A few questions:
Are you buying the boat to keep and sail, or to fix up and sell?
Are you going to to the work yourself or pay someone to do it?
Will you happy with a boat that is sound mechanically and decent cosmetically, or do you 'need' something that looks bristol?

IMHO, it's real hard to make money buying beat up boats, fixing them, and selling for profit. It's also real easy to make out well if you just want to sail a decent old boat. You can purchase solid old 'down on their luck' old boats, put in a lot of time, hopefully not too much money, and have decent old boat that is safe, fun to sail, and PAID FOR. 

Specifically, the Legend 40 models have a decent reputation for being good sailing boats that were decently made. Of course, since I have no specific information on the boat you are considering I can't help much more.

Good luck,
Barry


----------



## SolSailor (Dec 30, 2012)

IAmSpartacus said:


> Are these boats worth investing money into?


While I can't answer the question specifically for the Hunter Legend 40, I can say that NO BOAT that I have ever seen or been on is worth INVESTING money into!! However, if you want to SPEND your money on an endeavor that you will enjoy for years and years, then that is a different question.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Those mid 80s H40s are big, brawny boats.. amazing amount of room and a good aft cabin. The cockpits are not great lounging cockpits, the seatbacks are low and the bridge deck very high, with a tall companionway ladder that goes with that.

They have the masthead version of the B&R rig, with a permanent backstay, that's to the good although these rigs are far less 'tunable' than a conventional spar and rigging. Deck stepped, generally an advantage esp for dry bilges.

Iron keels, so a neglected one may be quite a mess, but not the end of the world if it's been sealed and looked after. 

I think they sail pretty well and probably represent a lot of boat for the money.. but as a largish boat your down-the-road costs will be up there... moorage, rigging, upgrades, haulouts/paint etc will all cost you everytime you do anything.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

The fact that you are asking the question implies you have limited experience with fixing and maintaining old boats.

If that is the case I would recommend against starting with a big 40' boat. Bringing back a boat that size takes an unbelievably large amount of time & money - marriage killing levels of both oftentimes.

There are uncounted scruffy boats out there going cheap - get something smaller to cut your teeth on. There will be more big ones deteriorating while you do that and they will be just as cheap as this one before too long.


----------



## IAmSpartacus (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the input but I have decided to pass on this. I didn't the time to spend fixing her up. 
This is a nice project for someone who has more time to do it themselves and not have to pay someone to do everything and i wasn't looking to profit.

I already have hunter 285 that i bought like that, fixed her up and sold her. never fully made the money back that i put on her.

I am moving up to a 40 footer and I think i need something that is ready to just sail. 

Thanks


----------

